# Furry Fiesta in Texas - Anyone Going?



## Chris_Guinness (Sep 23, 2009)

I looked through a couple pages of threads here and couldn't find anything about Furry Fiesta--maybe it's a smaller con? Anyway, I was wondering who all was planning on going. I'll actually be in Texas for a few weeks during that time, I've never been to a furry con, and I was mulling the possibility around.

So, comments?


----------



## wheelieotter (Sep 24, 2009)

Previous thread.

I went to the last one and had a great time. If you can go I highly recommend it. I just pre-registered last week for 2010 (www.furryfiesta.org).


----------



## lostfoxeh (Sep 24, 2009)

I think I may go, depends on if I can get a place to stay


----------



## Istanbul (Sep 25, 2009)

I think I have to. They'll get pretty mad if I don't.


----------



## Ainoko (Sep 25, 2009)

Went to FF09 and had a blast, and am planning on going next year


----------



## Majorra (Sep 25, 2009)

Ohman, I wandered in here just to see if someone had a thread about this, and low and behold, it was the first one I saw.

It would be my first furry convention so I don't really know what to expect, I missed the last year's one which was a *huge* bummer, because I had someone to go with last time. This year Ill be all alone, and 89$ a night for a room that only I would be using seems like a lot, so I'm trying to find a motel nearby instead, even if it will be really inconvenient. I hope everyone here has a great time!


----------



## Chris_Guinness (Sep 25, 2009)

wheelieotter said:


> Previous thread.
> 
> I went to the last one and had a great time. If you can go I highly recommend it. I just pre-registered last week for 2010 (www.furryfiesta.org).




Well, hot damn! I'll have to see if I can get a friend to go. I also just found out I'll be visiting 20 miles from the hotel. Wow. What excuse do I have left? I'm going.


----------



## Istanbul (Sep 27, 2009)

Majorra said:


> Ohman, I wandered in here just to see if someone had a thread about this, and low and behold, it was the first one I saw.
> 
> It would be my first furry convention so I don't really know what to expect, I missed the last year's one which was a *huge* bummer, because I had someone to go with last time. This year Ill be all alone, and 89$ a night for a room that only I would be using seems like a lot, so I'm trying to find a motel nearby instead, even if it will be really inconvenient. I hope everyone here has a great time!



May I recommend the roommate solution? Even one roommate cuts costs significantly, and you get to stay in the con hotel *and* help make the hotel happy with the convention. Also, rooms at the con rate are double beds, so provisions have already been made in that regard.


----------



## TamaraRose (Sep 28, 2009)

its  an  awesome convention... i hope i get to go again this year  it was ablast last year


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 28, 2009)

I'm going, how much does it cost though and how much should I bring to buy stuff?


----------



## Kitsuno (Sep 29, 2009)

I'ma goin myself.  First furry con hopefully it goes well  d=(^.^)z


----------



## TamaraRose (Sep 29, 2009)

con  costs bout $40  and i reamend  if you like eating out  taking about 150 mybe more if you like  bying art


----------



## Darkwolfy502 (Sep 30, 2009)

Be first con hopefully, kinda a 60/40 chance id go.


----------



## CannonFodder (Oct 2, 2009)

Darkwolfy502 said:


> Be first con hopefully, kinda a 60/40 chance id go.



GO!  It's only $40*!



(not including sales tax, and miscellaneous expenses)


----------

